# ارجو المساعده بموضوع الربط بين 2 ميكروكنترولر



## En.AhmadAlhabahbeh (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

ارجوا من الاخوان المهندسين مساعدتي ب
circuit of serial communication between tow (pic 18f467 ) and the cod in mikroBasic

ارجوا المساعده باقرب وقت ممكن 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## En.AhmadAlhabahbeh (22 أبريل 2010)

sorry 

*circuit of serial communication between two (pic 18f452 ) and the cod in mikroBasic*


----------



## أحمدبيك (25 أبريل 2010)

الأمر سهل جداً، فلديك دالة خاصة بالـ USART ، ويوجد مع برنامج mikroBasic ملف التعليمات به شرح مفصل عن طريقة الربط بواسطة هذه الدالة، كل ما هنالك أن ملف التعليمات يحتوي على طريقة الربط مع الكمبيوتر، ولذلك احتاج إلى IC إضافي يسمى MAX232 ، وهذا الـ IC ﻻ تحتاجه في الربط بين متحكمين، ولكن يكفي أن توصل الـ (TX) من الأول بالـ (RX) من الثاني، والـ (RX) من الأول بالـ (TX) من الثاني.

أهم نقطة في الموضوع أن تتوافق الـ Baud Rate ، أي تكون بنفس القيمة في المتحكمين.

حظاً موفقاً


----------

